
Closures in Lua (2013) [pdf] - creolabs
http://www.cs.tufts.edu/~nr/cs257/archive/roberto-ierusalimschy/closures-draft.pdf
======
i_feel_great
Wee bit off-topic, but I have come across a phrase quoted in the PDF before:
"Lua is frequently used for data representation"

What does this mean?

~~~
whoopdedo
A similar way that Javascript is used as a data description language in the
form of JSON.

The Lua VM can be primed with a sandbox containing none or very few functions.
This is sufficient to implement domain specific languages. For example,

    
    
        Shape "circle" {
            x = 10;
            y = 20;
            r = 5;
        }
    

Is a Lua program if there is an appropriate definition of "Shape".

